# Puzzling Platy



## lady di (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi. I am very happy to have found this forum. I am quite new to fish, but have been trying to learn more.

I have a Mickey Mouse Platy that I strongly suspect is pregnant. Her belly is not huge, but because she is white I can see what appears to be orange things with dark eyes inside of her. A few days ago I put her in a breeding box, but she was so unhappy in that tiny space I let her out after a day of no babies.
Now my male guppy is chasing her around. If I can see their eyes in her stomach she should be getting close to having the fry right? Should I try separating her again?

Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A separate little tank of some sort, even a plastic sterilite type container, would be better than a breeding trap. Put a binch of floating bushy type plants in it, real or fake, and the fry will be able to escape.
Yes, if you see eyes, it's very close to delivery time.


----------

